# EJB Timer abfragen



## OnDemand (12. Jan 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte meinen EJB Timer fragen, wann der nächste Task läuft, kann man das irgendwie programmier mäßig machen?

Möchte den Usern anzeigen, wann der nächste Prozess startet (mit Datum )


----------

